# New York's Finest synchronized



## Puscas (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a pose you need to practice long and hard to reach perfection... 

(the blurriness is not to hide their faces, it's just me not paying attention)









pascal


----------



## mitake (Nov 16, 2006)

A good one!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2006)

This is a funny one, and you were spotted, but then the doors closed and you went you way, I assume !??


----------



## Puscas (Nov 16, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> This is a funny one, and you were spotted, but then the doors closed and you went you way, I assume !??


 
Exactly! The last thing I heard was something like '...not on the internet'...  




pascal


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 16, 2006)

The only thing that could add to that PERFECT picture... is donuts in hand... LOL sorry I had to...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2006)

heehee, funny!


----------



## marapets (Nov 20, 2006)

haha new yorks finest indeed agree with the donuts comments.


----------



## bryanwhite (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the way you shot through the doors.  Intentional or not, it really adds to the character of the photo.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 21, 2006)

bryanwhite said:
			
		

> I like the way you shot through the doors.  Intentional or not, it really adds to the character of the photo.



Thanx. Well, the doors just opened and there they were. Click, and the doors closed.



pascal


----------

